# I feel uncomfortable with being alive



## Hlee (Oct 15, 2017)

Sometimes I'll think about how I have arms and legs and how I think it's weird that they're mine and a mouth and I don't realise how serious life is and it's really making me feel like I can't tell what is a dream and what is real anymore. Reality isn't something that applies to me. I think about our universe and solar system and the vastness of it and how we came to be what we are and it makes me feel really uncomfortable and like there isn't any point in living because what am I. One person? I'm not anything


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes I can so relate to this, in the early time of dp/dr I got self awareness “shocks” also...like when I realized that i’m alive I got that heat from the chest and panicked by the fact that i’m alive and that I can see,hear and so on. It felt strange and uncomfortable to be human. I felt trapped. Can you relate?


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

That's probably - in my opinion - the worst dp symptom.


----------



## Hlee (Oct 15, 2017)

I feel as though I don't have any feelings when things happen for example I feel there are no consequences even though I know there's such things as prisons. I think that it doesn't matter what happens I will always be okay and nothing can touch me. Like I don't have to work I'll still have the stuff I want and live the way I want. I don't feel related to my family and I just can't get over the whole human race existing and how society is fake bull ish how we created a way of living and it's so hard to get my head around. When I think about people and how thwy go along with society's rules and way of living of having children and getting married and getting on with life whereas I'm a 19 year old girl who still feels like I'm still 10. I don't feel my age I feel like a child that isn't real. My father died before my 1st birthday and mh mother is a drug addict that has never bothered with her children and I can't get my head around the fact that I have parents or that my dad even existed I just feel uncomfortable. And it's a shame because I have no friends (I mean literally none so I have no one to speak to about Stuff like this) help


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

bro, just realize this is all in ur head, who gives a fuck if u wonder why u have arms and legs, u have them, who gives a fuck?? if u start trippin urself out with these weird ass questions, just distract urself, or go do something, start being a damn philospher then get up and go get a drink of water or go play some basketball


----------



## Scared (Aug 15, 2017)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Yes I can so relate to this, in the early time of dp/dr I got self awareness "shocks" also...like when I realized that i'm alive I got that heat from the chest and panicked by the fact that i'm alive and that I can see,hear and so on. It felt strange and uncomfortable to be human. I felt trapped. Can you relate?


I relate hardcore to this. How did you get past that feeling?


----------



## Xii (8 mo ago)

M1k3y said:


> bro, just realize this is all in ur head, who gives a fuck if u wonder why u have arms and legs, u have them, who gives a fuck?? if u start trippin urself out with these weird ass questions, just distract urself, or go do something, start being a damn philospher then get up and go get a drink of water or go play some basketball


Bro. I know you don't get it but you can't "just realize it's all in your head" and "stop giving a fuck" about it. The problem initially is that that why should I give a fuck because it's all meaningless. It's hard to explain because no two people think and experience things exactly the same, even conjoined twins think differently. Things like this mixed with other disorders such as depression or anxiety are an extremely toxic mix, and when you tell someone to just stop it pushes them down further.


----------

